# Hello from Boston Metrowest (MA)



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there!

Welcome from another Metro-West'er. I'm just outside 128. Did you take your class with John, or Rick?

Tony P.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I stumbled onto the Worcester County beekeepers club and took their class. Lots of different presenters, but a nearly continuous presence of Ken Warchol, the State bee inspector. It was like having the the Encyclopedia Bee-tannica on hand for questions!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a great club out there. I went to their all-day seminar last Month. Ken spoke at the Middlesex County Club last year, and he's very interesting.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

There's a Middlesex County club? How did I miss that? Where does it meet? I'm in Ashland.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Go To Massbee. org
http://massbee.org/

and I hope to see you at 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...usetts-Beekeeper-s-Association-Field-Day-2011




BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

> There's a Middlesex County club? How did I miss that? Where does it meet? I'm in Ashland.


It usually meets over in Carlisle during the Winter... the last indoor meeting is this Friday (it's a informal Spaghetti Dinner, and a brief talk about catching swarms).

There are a few events coming up soon, so I've posted a copy of the most recent club newsletter here: http://www.antoniopulsone.com/posting/201104 MCBA April Newsletter.pdf

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

To Jim 134: Rats. I'll be in NH that day. Thanks for the heads-up though - if things change I'll try to be there.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Howdy Neighbor!


----------

